# Choosing a Trussrod



## LewisPeter (Jun 15, 2011)

I am building my first guitar from scratch with little knowledge of how to do it and am looking for advice on trussrods. I have seemed to find that the HotRod type from stewart macdonald are pretty popular, but how do I know what length to choose? Are different lengths for different purposes or does it depend on the scale and neck lengths?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Typically for electric guitars in the standard scales of 24 3/4 to 25 1/2", a truss rod of 18" overall length is used. The two way truss rods (either two rods like Stew Macs, or a flat steel piece and an adjustable rod like the LMI style) are excellent for the adjustability they offer. I have also made my own Gibson and Fender style rods from 3/16 steel, and also used the box/channel type with success.

My favourite is the LMI style with a flat steel bar up against the fretboard and an adjustable rod underneath. But I have built several with the Stew mac rod as well with excellent results.

The thing is, try something and see if it works for you. Some say the two way rods affect the tone.. and I am sure they do as everything you use in a guitar affects the tone. But the adjustability wins me over.

AJC


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Another vote for the LMI style. I actually buy mine from Allied Lutherie as the prices are better, but it is the same style of rod. I prefer this type because it takes a simply 1/4 channel and it is not as deep as the SM Hotrod. 

As as side note I cut the just a little deep and put a filler strip over the rod.

Josh


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, *YJMUJRSRV* is right to say that this is the real thing, a double action truss rod is always heavier and can unbalance a guitar and this simple design is probably the one that affect the tone the less. However, for a first time builder I would go for a straight and easy slot to do, the LMI (or Allied) are great rod.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]I love this topic - Tone sucking two-way truss rods - another from the annals of guitar world - where there is no science, only mojo, lore and “I’ve been playing forever and know a tone sucking device when I hear it”. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Perhaps the compression that a neck is placed under (when the simple curved one-way rod is cranked), helps the tone – I don’t know but I do know it doesn’t help the neck.[/FONT]


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

It's interesting that comments are associating tone with truss rods.
Do rattling sounds and other noises from loose rods also count?

I've found that building a two-level system of screws for securing the neck,
creates more active harmonics, tone and volume, than just four screws.
This requires screwing the neck to a middle layer of wood,
and using the plate on the exterior with four more screws.
I got excited, just hearing the loud noises the final four made, getting them in.

Yes, that's right. My semi-solid-body makes acoustic sounds no other instrument in history has.
That's been proven. Other than that, I like Martin truss rods.

Thanks for starting a new thread.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have yet to build a guitar (out of the between 45 and 50 now that I have built) that has been "out of balance" due to the use of a two way rod. I think that is a silly idea, unless you are using a poor, already neck heavy design and/or wood combo.

The two way rods are definitely an asset, when you encounter a neck that just doesnt want to give enough relief with the pull of the strings. Then, what do you do? You either go to a heavier gauge string or replace the neck. WIth a dual action you give a little turn of the adjustment and dial in the EXACT relief you want, for any gauge string.

As for the tone sucking monster that is a dual action rod... well, there are countless companies using them that make some kick ass guitars. There are also some very respected booteek builders who also believe the old Fender or Gibson rod is the only way to go. I say whatever works and floats your boat.

For the first time builder, stick with the easier to install. The flat top, dual action rod will definitely be that, ie easier.

The curved rods are not hard to do either, but that all depends upon you woodworking skills. A simple home made router fixture is all that is required, but that might be harder than making the neck if you are not very experienced with woodworking.

Just remember, (this is directed at the OP), take everything you read on the internet about guitar building/construction with a grain of salt. In the end, try things and make your own opinions.

AJC


----------

